# Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before



## Terri4Trump (Jun 28, 2019)

*Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*

Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 28, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!



*President Trump Raised $24.8 Million in Just a Few Hours After His Campaign Launch Rally*
President Trump Raised $24.8 million in Just a Few Hours After His Campaign Launch Rally

President Donald Trump raised $24.8 million in the hours following the official launch of his campaign for re-election in 2020, Republican National Committee Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel said.

The haul dwarfs the first day fundraising totals announced by some of his Democratic rivals, including former Vice President Joe Biden’s $6.3 million, former Texas congressman Beto O’Rourke’s $6.1 million, and Vermont Senator Bernie Sanders’s $5.9 million.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 28, 2019)

We need to keep the pressure up. Give the sane and cognizant part of the voters something to vote FOR, and keep the bed wetting traitors demoralized. We need a complete wipeout of the DNC in 2020. Enough so that the last of the republicrat turncoats like Romney keep their mouths shut and stay out of the way.


----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2019)

They learned from the 2016campaign and the 2018 midterms.
They are setting up at the state and local levels to get people involved. And, with the information they've gained from attendees at the president's rallies, they've got a big leg up on some real activism.

GOP is also going to push for more like-minded poll workers.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 29, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> We need to keep the pressure up. Give the sane and cognizant part of the voters something to vote FOR, and keep the bed wetting traitors demoralized. We need a complete wipeout of the DNC in 2020. Enough so that the last of the republicrat turncoats like Romney keep their mouths shut and stay out of the way.



If Trump gets re-elected I wouldn't mind if he started his own party, full of Trump Republicans and blue-collar normal Dems who defected. Call it the *America First Party*.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 29, 2019)

The maggot republican swamp RINO's have finally figured out they had better jump aboard the winning Trump Train or else they will be smashed like a bug on it's tracks as it heads full speed towards a landslide 2020 reelection.   ...


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 29, 2019)

*CNN poll: 54 percent say Trump will be reelected*
The Hill

A majority of Americans believe President Trump will be reelected next year, according to a CNN poll released Wednesday. The survey, conducted by SSRS from May 28 to May 31, shows that 54 percent of respondents say Trump will win a second term in office, while 41 percent say he will be defeated in 2020.

The figures are a near reversal from a similar CNN poll conducted in March 2018, when 40 percent of respondents predicted he would be reelected and 54 percent said he wouldn't. The most recent poll shows Trump scoring his highest marks on his handling of the economy, with 52 percent approving and 70 percent saying the economy is in good shape.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 29, 2019)

You kids keep believing that.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 29, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> You kids keep believing that.



But thats your fake news CNN friends


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 29, 2019)

*Trump: Dems’ health care stance for illegal immigrants will help me win reelection*
Trump: Dems’ health care stance for illegal immigrants will help me win reelection

President Trump interrupted his meetings with foreign heads of state at the Group of 20 summit in Osaka, Japan, to take a dig at Democrats participating in the party's second debate Thursday.

The president said Democratic White House contenders’ willingness to extend government health care to illegal immigrants in America will get him reelected. All Democrats on the stage for the second night of the debates Thursday in Miami raised their hands when asked if they would give health care to migrants in the country illegally.

Trump tweeted: “All Democrats just raised their hands for giving millions of illegal aliens unlimited healthcare. How about taking care of American Citizens first!?” He then added: “That’s the end of that race!”


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 1, 2019)

longknife said:


> They learned from the 2016campaign and the 2018 midterms.
> They are setting up at the state and local levels to get people involved. And, with the information they've gained from attendees at the president's rallies, they've got a big leg up on some real activism.
> 
> GOP is also going to push for more like-minded poll workers.



Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

*
Trump campaign announces $105M fundraising haul, blowing past Dem candidates*
Trump campaign announces $105M fundraising haul, blowing past Dem candidates

The Trump campaign announced Tuesday that its re-election operation raised a whopping $105 million in the second quarter, a figure that blows past what the Democratic candidates have been pulling in. As for their war chest, the campaign reported it had $100 million in cash on hand.

President Trump raised a large chunk of that -- $24.8 million -- in the 24 hours after his 2020 re-election campaign launch last month. The figures revealed Tuesday indicate fundraising has been steady throughout the quarter.

“Our massive fundraising success is a testament to the overwhelming support for President Trump,” Trump campaign manager Brad Parscale said in a statement Tuesday. “No Democrat candidate can match this level of enthusiasm or President Trump’s outstanding record of results.”

The figures cover money raised through a joint effort involving the Republican National Committee, and joint-fundraising committees Trump Victory and Trump MAGAC (Make America Great Again Committee). The Trump campaign and his committees brought in $54 million in the second quarter, with the RNC bringing in $51 million. According to the Trump campaign, all three fundraising entities “doubled their digital investment” during the second quarter, and raised more online in the second quarter than the entire first half of 2018. The Trump campaign also said they invested $35 million into their digital and email prospecting efforts.

“Our grassroots army is already hard at work—putting us in prime position to re-elect President Trump and Republicans across the country,” RNC Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel said Tuesday*......(SNIP)




*


----------



## Camp (Jul 2, 2019)

Celebrating how much money a corrupt lying guy like Trump scams from the public and collects from the billionaires he has given tax breaks to seems inappropriate.  Russian assistance in Trump's campaigns is really what makes him unique.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 2, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!





This doesn't include any help the President might be getting from opposition research and FISA warrants.   The lib precedent- which I don't necessarily agree with- allows stings to be used to obtain FISA warrants to wire tap the homes of you adversaries.

We know that  the Trump Tower was indeed spied upon.    But what I'm interested in knowing is how much the other Republican candidates in 2016 were also spied upon but we never found out.    Was Cruz spied on?  How about Kasich, Rubio or Jeb!?


----------



## miketx (Jul 2, 2019)

There is no Russian influence in Trumps campaign.


----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2019)

Camp said:


> Celebrating how much money a corrupt lying guy like Trump scams from the public and collects from the billionaires he has given tax breaks to seems inappropriate.  Russian assistance in Trump's campaigns is really what makes him unique.



Butt hurt a little?


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 2, 2019)

longknife said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrating how much money a corrupt lying guy like Trump scams from the public and collects from the billionaires he has given tax breaks to seems inappropriate.  Russian assistance in Trump's campaigns is really what makes him unique.
> ...



Ya' think?


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 4, 2019)

Campaign Manager Brad Parscale: Trump "Set For Four More Years," "Could Beat Anybody"

President Trump's 2020 campaign manager Brad Parscale said the momentum for the president is "like nothing history has ever seen" in an interview Tuesday with FOX News host Martha MacCallum.

VIDEO: Campaign Manager Brad Parscale: Trump "Set For Four More Years," "Could Beat Anybody"


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 5, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> The maggot republican swamp RINO's have finally figured out they had better jump aboard the winning Trump Train or else they will be smashed like a bug on it's tracks as it heads full speed towards a landslide 2020 reelection.   ...



*Trump tops $100 million raised for his 2020 re-election campaign*
The president has more than $47 million in the bank as a significant show of strength against a possible Democratic opponent.
>> Trump tops $100 million raised for his 2020 re-election campaign


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 5, 2019)

*Dem 2020: A vote fraud machine like we've never seen before*


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 12, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> *Dem 2020: A vote fraud machine like we've never seen before*


Oh Lord, they are going to lie and cheat and steal votes like never before


----------



## Terri4Trump (Aug 10, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!




*STORY UPDATE: new story:* The money keeps coming in. Money talks, leftwing bullshit walks::

*GOP fundraiser attracts big money donors despite backlash from the left*
Former Ted Cruz campaign pollster Chris Wilson and Democratic Strategist Brad Gerstman on the calls to boycott Equinox and SoulCycle over owner Stephen Ross' upcoming fundraiser for President Trump

[/QUOTE]


----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2019)

Over a hundred and twenty million in the second quarter.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## naziaramesh84 (Aug 17, 2019)

There is no Russian influence in Trumps campaign.


----------



## okfine (Aug 20, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> We need to keep the pressure up. Give the sane and cognizant part of the voters something to vote FOR, and keep the bed wetting traitors demoralized. We need a complete wipeout of the DNC in 2020. Enough so that the last of the republicrat turncoats like Romney keep their mouths shut and stay out of the way.


"keep the bed wetting traitors demoralized."

How ironic you mention bed wetting. That's why your hero doesn't sleep (chronic bed wetter)

The maids at the WH say Donny strips down his bed so nobody see's his pee sheets.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 20, 2019)

Rashida Taliban and mullah omar are busily divorcing Jews from the democrats.  It's going to he a crackerjack election.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 20, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!



*The beauty of the whole thing* is that just as the more Obama attacked guns and gun ownership the more we saw instead guns and ammo sales SOAR in response, everytime that the Left attacks Trump, the more they simply spur people to just donate more to his reelection instead.  

Talk about a perfect self-made butt-kicking machine.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Aug 20, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > We need to keep the pressure up. Give the sane and cognizant part of the voters something to vote FOR, and keep the bed wetting traitors demoralized. We need a complete wipeout of the DNC in 2020. Enough so that the last of the republicrat turncoats like Romney keep their mouths shut and stay out of the way.
> ...



The Trump party may sound simplistic but I think it might be a better name.  I would love to see Trump run for a third term as a third party candidate just to ruffle some feathers.

However I suspect Trump will retire just like all other presidents do.  I was very disappointed that Trump and Pence steered clear of the 2018 Republican primary.  Trump already had a hit list of swamp dwelling Republicans that vote no to any and everything just to stay in office.  You can't be blamed for anything if you don't do anything.  Trump is a little more of a mainstream politician than I was expecting.   Trump could have built a huge wave of momentum by endorsing Republicans during the primary season.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 20, 2019)

*President Trump Job Approval*
*Polling Data-**Poll* *Date* *Sample
Approve 43.1
Disapprove 54.4
Spread -11.3
RCP Average 8/1 - 8/19*
RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Trump Job Approval
*Daily Presidential Tracking Poll 8/20/2019*
*Strongly Disapprove  44% Strongly Approve 30% Difference -14%*
Daily Presidential Tracking Poll - Rasmussen Reports®


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 21, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Rashida Taliban and mullah omar are busily divorcing Jews from the democrats.  It's going to he a crackerjack election.



Trump just keeps shooting himself in the foot. 
*Trump: Jews who vote Democrat show lack of knowledge, great disloyalty *
Calling Jews stupid and traitors, is smart?
Trump: Jews who vote Democrat show lack of knowledge, great disloyalty 
Trump Says Jews Who Vote for Democrats Show Ignorance, Disloyalty
Jewish groups condemn Trump's 'disloyalty' remark
Trump Insults Several Million American Jews


----------



## Terri4Trump (Aug 22, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!




Poll: 63% expect Trump reelection, up from 43%
Poll: 63% expect Trump reelection, up from 43%

A growing number of Americans, now a substantial majority, believe that President Trump is at least “somewhat likely” to win reelection, according to a new survey.
Despite nonstop negative headlines and concerns of an economic stall, 63% believe Trump is heading to reelection in Scott Rasmussen’s latest 2020 poll.


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> ...



I worry about stuff like this. Will it negatively affect voter turnout for GOP candidates?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 23, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!


Here is what the "finest and best" people Trump has hired have to say about him.

• Trump is "a terrible human being." - Mick Mulvaney, current Chief of Staff
• Trump is “Like an 11-year-old child”— Steve Bannon.
• "Dumb as s**t" and “Less a person than a collection of terrible traits”— former chief 
economic adviser Gary Cohn.
• Working with Trump is “like trying to figure out what a child wants”—White House deputy 
chief of staff Katie Walsh
• Has the understanding of “a fifth- or sixth-grader.” - James Mattis
• "An idiot" and "unhinged." - John Kelly
• "A f*****g moron." - Rex Tillerson
• “A dope” with the intelligence of a “kindergartner.” - HR McMaster
• “A racist. A conman. A cheat.” – Michael Cohen

AND THESE ARE HIS FRIENDS!

 And now, Trump will forever and laughingly be referred to as the “chosen one“.


----------



## naziaramesh84 (Aug 24, 2019)

There is no Russian influence in Trumps campaign.


----------



## longknife (Aug 24, 2019)

naziaramesh84 said:


> There is no Russian influence in Trumps campaign.



And there never was.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Sep 5, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!



UPDATE:
The Two Ticking Time Bombs of the Coming Election

Trump will win in a landslide


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Sep 5, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> Terri4Trump said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> ...



Be careful.  Hillary was a guaranteed win too.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 5, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!




Don't be so sure. Trump may have already had his "read my lips" moment. Just like dubyas daddy said "no new taxes" and then raised taxes, trump promised to protect the second amendment, yet said on national news that the authorities should be able to take a persons guns with no due process. And more and more republicans are joining him in saying that. If trump does that, or reinstates the assault weapons ban his base will show up because they are that dumb, but the ones who got him to the white house will stay home. Just ask Bush Sr.


----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)

It will all come down to organization.
The Dims are in disarray and lack any central guidance or monetary support.
The RNC and Trump campaign are working to organize all the way down to the precinct level, seeking volunteers to do everything from phone calls to poll watching. They've also received far more money in contributions than all the Dim herd combined.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Sep 5, 2019)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Be careful.  Hillary was a guaranteed win too.



Trump will win. I am sure.


----------



## naziaramesh84 (Nov 16, 2019)

Rashida Taliban and mullah omar are busily divorcing Jews from the democrats. It's going to he a crackerjack election.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Nov 17, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!



And Trump WILL be re-elected


----------



## okfine (Nov 17, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!


Hey Terri, how is life at Harris Ranch?


----------



## idb (Nov 17, 2019)

"Here's the story," Trump told thousand of supporters ahead of Tuesday's election. "If you win, they are going to make it like, ho hum. And if you lose, they are going to say Trump suffered the greatest defeat in the history of the world. You can't let that happen to me!"
Rally for Matt Bevin
November 5
Lexington, Kentucky


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 17, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> You kids keep believing that.



We will while your idiotic party keeps pumping smoke up your asses and pissing on your legs and telling you it's raining.


----------



## okfine (Nov 17, 2019)

longknife said:


> It will all come down to organization.
> The Dims are in disarray and lack any central guidance or monetary support.
> The RNC and Trump campaign are working to organize all the way down to the precinct level, seeking volunteers to do everything from phone calls to poll watching. They've also received far more money in contributions than all the Dim herd combined.


How has that been going lately? Donate to TrumpHelp.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Nov 28, 2019)

okfine said:


> Hey Terri, how is life at Harris Ranch?



What the fuck does that mean


----------



## Bush92 (Nov 28, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!


“Four more years! Four more years!”


----------



## okfine (Nov 28, 2019)

Terri4Trump said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Terri, how is life at Harris Ranch?
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Sep 10, 2021)

longknife said:


> It will all come down to organization.
> The Dims are in disarray and lack any central guidance or monetary support.
> The RNC and Trump campaign are working to organize all the way down to the precinct level, seeking volunteers to do everything from phone calls to poll watching. They've also received far more money in contributions than all the Dim herd combined.


How'd it go?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 10, 2021)

Terri4Trump said:


> Trump will win. I am sure.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 10, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> “Four more years! Four more years!”


maybe not.  LOL


----------



## badbob85037 (Sep 10, 2021)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!


You are just afraid cause both China Joe and Dirty Hillary hired people to fill seats at their campaign rallies and even then they looked like ghost towns. And the Raiders still suck.


----------



## badbob85037 (Sep 10, 2021)

longknife said:


> Butt hurt a little?


Probably about 1/4 of what over his 50 years Old Joe has taken from China not even counting Ukraine


----------



## initforme (Sep 10, 2021)

I cannot support an Uber wealthy business person ever again.  I am being forced by my own nation to sit out the next election.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 11, 2021)

Good idea, Trump cultists. Keep sending your money to DearLeader. He'll just pocket it, so that means less money for other Republican candidates.


----------



## Stann (Sep 11, 2021)

Terri4Trump said:


> *Trump 2020: A reelection machine like we've never seen before*
> 
> Remember: This is six months ago. It does not even count his giant 28 million haul in one night after his re-election rally which also broke all records. The man is a beast!!


Beast is right word. Never again.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 11, 2021)

Trump's support is amazing and he is developing his political 'bones.'   Go Trump!!!


----------



## candycorn (Sep 11, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Trump's support is amazing and he is developing his political 'bones.'   Go Trump!!!


306-232..."amazing"...LOL


----------



## candycorn (Sep 11, 2021)

badbob85037 said:


> You are just afraid cause both China Joe and Dirty Hillary hired people to fill seats at their campaign rallies and even then they looked like ghost towns. And the Raiders still suck.


Joe's rally was at the ballot box.  306-232


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Joe's rally was at the ballot box.  306-232


Everybody like yourself who wanted free condoms voted.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 12, 2021)

Trump campaign manager:


----------

